# 64 bit windows question



## Kr4nG (Nov 5, 2005)

if i were to install the 64 bit windows will my programs still work? like games {Steam} or aim stuff like that. like mozilla or my keyboard software i use. does anyone use it and still use the same programs as what they used to use for windows pro.  i also have a partition with all my music, movies and pictures. will i be able to see that when im on the 64 windows?


----------



## scope54 (Nov 5, 2005)

yup everything is the same (most games work on 64bit) most major companies (like motherboard companies and graphics card companies) have drivers, BUT your keyboard software is questionable. You will be able to see everything from any hard drive. Its the same interface as 32bit xp.


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 6, 2005)

o thanks man. do you use 64 bit?  so i will be able or not be able to see my music and movies confusing sorry. thanks a lot


----------



## Israar (Nov 6, 2005)

So long as you have the right codecs for the video and audio you wish to listen and watch you will be fine mate 

http://www.free-codecs.com and http://www.codecguide.com would be a good start.

As for the 64-Bit Windows itself, it is backwards compatible, it will run all of the 32-Bit applications which you need, though it will run your 64-Bit applications too. Such as for example; Say you have Far Cry like myself, you have the 64-Bit Windows, I don't. (Windows XP Professional SP2 32-Bit)

You could download the AMD 64-Bit patch and you could see a major improvement over graphical imaging ingame, besides that you get a more realistic look and a further one too, basically an advantage over the 32-Bit Windows Far Cry users 

In any case, I'm giving my opinion on the 64-Bit Windows here, mainly because I have never used it only read partial bits and bats up about it 

Hope this is clear enough for you mate!

--Lee


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 6, 2005)

what is far cry i heard people talking about it but i have no idea what it is. is it a cool game or like a program


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 6, 2005)

Kr4nG said:
			
		

> what is far cry i heard people talking about it but i have no idea what it is. is it a cool game or like a program



It's a really good game, assuming of course that you like first person shooters.

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/farcry/review.html


----------



## Israar (Nov 6, 2005)

Kr4nG said:
			
		

> what is far cry i heard people talking about it but i have no idea what it is. is it a cool game or like a program



I have to agree with Polaris573 here, it is a really good first person shooter, and if you love that type of game you will love Far Cry.

The AI within the game itself is true to life, the opponents use cover, co-operation, interaction and many other features.

Unlike Polaris, I'll give you the official Far Cry website, http://www.farcrygame.com/uk/home.php -- He gave you a link to a review of the game which is generous of him though usually in my opinion I'd prefer to have a link of the official site 

Hope you like the looks of it!

--Lee


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 6, 2005)

is it a free game? im assuming its online right. this game if for 64 bit only or it will work for both 32 and 64


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 6, 2005)

Unfortunately it's not free .  However, it does work on 32-bit and 64-bit systems and there is online multiplayer!


----------



## scope54 (Nov 6, 2005)

i think far cry looks good, but the storyline was lacking


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 7, 2005)

well im not getting it then, is there a way you can crack it or somethign? who has the full version


----------



## Israar (Nov 7, 2005)

Kr4nG said:
			
		

> well im not getting it then, is there a way you can crack it or somethign? who has the full version



I have the full version but it's DVD, and if you really want a copy to try I'd suggest downloading the demo from the official site and if you like it then buy it, I love it and thought the game and storyline was quite all right, but each to his own.

If you wish to get yourself a pirate copy then I suggest you find it yourself because I doubt someone will want to get themselves involved with giving you direct links and such as it's not really a nice thing to ask for on most forums I've visited.

--Lee


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 7, 2005)

true but if i just want to dl the demo i need to sign up which is really gay. i would really like to try it


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 7, 2005)

You can download the demo here


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 7, 2005)

Kr4nG said:
			
		

> well im not getting it then, is there a way you can crack it or somethign? who has the full version



Your kidding right ?  You would voluntarily admit in an easily traceable (and admissable) conversation on a forum that your engaging in copyright infringement?  Talk about setting yourself up for some hefty fines and/or jail time.  Anyone would be crazy to help you out too it could easily be constituded an electronic sting operation.  I don't know about you but I wouldn't want the FBI (or your countries respective national police force), and/or interpol knocking on my door.


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 8, 2005)

no not really there are forums where you can dl anything. i dled the 64 bit osing. if you want some of the forums to download stuff post something one more time. FAR CRY lets play i need it


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok! so your admitting that you illegally download software?  I don't think it would be much trouble for the FBI to get your IP from the TPU server. Germany would co-operate with Interpol and so would the Bundespolizei, then trace it to your ISP who won't protect you.  I guess I should respect you for haveing the fearlessness to openly admit your theft from multi-million dollar corporations with teams of expensive lawyers, but I don't.  Sorry to be so harsh about it, but I just think your being a little bit risky. Remember, most criminals are caught because they brag about their crime.

-Good luck.


----------



## Stryider (Nov 8, 2005)

*Question about runing/Intalling both 64 and 32 XP*

I want to know can i install windows Xp 64bit on the same drive as i have 
windows Xp pro ps2. But in a different Dir ( c:\windows64) and if that will work, will windows come up asking me what Op i want to run? because i know you can install Windows XP more then once on the same HD and windows just comes up asking you what OP you want to run.. 

Now in time after i play with 64 Xp and say I like it (more on if everything works and runs right) and i wanted to upgrade my windows xp pro ps2, what do I do? can i put the windows xp 64bit in the CD drive and tell it to upgrade, if this work do i need to have the 64 bit drive for my SA-TA drive (i Had to have this driver on a diskette, for my SA-TA for Windows Xp) If anyone could give me info. on any of this, that would be great. Thanks


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 8, 2005)

In order to have two operating systems on your computer you will have to partition the hard drive or install it on a seperate hard drive I believe. I don't know about using the 64-bit disk to upgrade XP, it sounds plausible to me.


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 8, 2005)

dont be such a scardy cat its not ilegal at all. ive been doing it every day since i found about it.
if you want two os on one hdd you will need to partition a drive. if you dont have a partiton. you can put in xp install it but do a partion. divide your hdd into two. than install xp. once that is done put int he second xp cd x64. and install it on the other half of the hdd.


----------



## Israar (Nov 8, 2005)

Kr4nG said:
			
		

> dont be such a scardy cat its not ilegal at all. ive been doing it every day since i found about it.



So just because you've been doing it since the day you found out about it makes it not illegal? I'd re-read what you just wrote there mate.

Downloading software/games from other people which should generally be distributed out by retailers for cash doesn't mean you can have it for free unless the actual creator(s) so wished it to be free.

FarCry is not free, Ubisoft would have a field day with you if they knew what you was going on about, I'm no grass and if you can get it free you should do it on your own, you wont get help from us and if you really wanted and needed the game you'd do what every other normal, working class citizen would do, and you would respect Ubisoft enough to pay the money for a game you want.

Otherwise go ahead and do an illegal act of crime, if you get caught you own fault, if not don't worry about it. Although I dislike the fact that you are bragging about it which is quite irritating. I'm not here to cause a field war with you, but if you want to get indeep, I suggest you send Ubisoft an email saying you want FarCry free and want to download it and see what happens then, or at least see what they say.

I can guarantee you wont be getting it free from Ubisoft.

--Lee


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 8, 2005)

Kr4ng I think you may find this link interesting.  Its part of the FBI website; I would pay close attention to the part where it defines copyright infringement, which is considered a violation of intellectual property right laws.  
http://www.fbi.gov/cyberinvest/cyberedletter.htm

They also have this page where you can submit a complaint about internet crime.  I do believe it mentions intellectual property right violations.
http://www.ic3.gov/

Have a nice day.


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 8, 2005)

i respect your opinion and everything. you are completly correct. but im not bragging im just saying how much stuff is out there free. its not really my fault its being distributed free. internet is so crazy once you think about it. you can find so many things. when i find a full dl for fry cry ill post it here. just for you guys. lol


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 8, 2005)

Obviously your not going to stop. I just think you should proably be a little more discreet.  Public forums aren't the place to admit crimes.  Its like saying "Hey Guys!  I stuffed this DVD from Wal-mart in my jacket and just walked out the store.  It was so easy it must be right; they're just giving the stuff away!  What a great distribution network for goods."  Or "There was this guy selling hundreds of Panasonic HD Definition Plasma televisons out the back of a truck for $100.  So I bought two. Who cares that I heard on the news that someone Stole a shipment of this exact same model yesterday.  Not my problem since this fine upstanding citizen gave it to me; it must be a good idea."

Your missing the point still dude.  These programs are not being ditributed for free, its not free stuff, its stollen misrepresented property. Just because something is easy doesn't make it right, and ignorance of the law is no excuse in court.

It just takes one person to see your posts, and report you. I promise you will get prosecuted and/or sued.  Its for your own safety.  Don't do it:shadedshu .  Its not my opinion its the law.  Believe me I wish there was a place to legally download software for free.  I would never leave .

Heres some more reading for you.
http://www.usdoj.gov/criminal/cybercrime/ipcases.htm
These are specific instances of people being prosecuted for the illegal uploading/downloading of movies and software from the department of justice website.

I'll try to leave you alone now.


----------



## Israar (Nov 8, 2005)

Kr4nG said:
			
		

> i respect your opinion and everything. you are completly correct. but im not bragging im just saying how much stuff is out there free. its not really my fault its being distributed free. internet is so crazy once you think about it. you can find so many things. when i find a full dl for fry cry ill post it here. just for you guys. lol



Personally I don't really want a link to download FarCry for free... I bought the game, the DVD Retail version.

I paid with money I worked for to get a game I really like, which is what everyone should do, and I do agree, the internet is crazy when you think about it with so much stuff it's mind boggling.

You are correct in saying that you are not responsible for it being distributed, but the fact is that if you download it and share it you are contributing to it, therefore you are then classified as a distributor of illegal goods.

I seriously hope you reconsider your idea for posting the link here, as I can guess you will have your post modified and accrue a warning, and after that maybe a ban, if not a ban without warning.

--Lee


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 8, 2005)

Kr4nG said:
			
		

> when i find a full dl for fry cry ill post it here. just for you guys. lol



please dont post any warez or warez links


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2005)

^ im not yelling @ u but i have to agree just buy it freind....and o..buy it its a really awsome game u have no idea in my opinion the storyline was ok and the features...soooo many details...


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 8, 2005)

It is truely beautiful to behold .  I Think you can even get it for 39.99 or less now.  Wal-Mart Maybe?


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 9, 2005)

ok delete this topic its gone totataly the oposite way


----------



## Stryider (Nov 9, 2005)

Kr4nG said:
			
		

> dont be such a scardy cat its not ilegal at all. ive been doing it every day since i found about it.
> if you want two os on one hdd you will need to partition a drive. if you dont have a partiton. you can put in xp install it but do a partion. divide your hdd into two. than install xp. once that is done put int he second xp cd x64. and install it on the other half of the hdd.



Thanks.. I have a 2ed HD Put its a 80 Gig USB (ST380011 A USB Seagate) will this work?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 9, 2005)

Are you saying you want to put windows on an external drive connected with USB?  I don't know if you could do that.  I know their are ways to make usb devices bootable, but I don't know if you can have a OS load from it.  Plus it would be pretty slow loading through USB.

Other than that I don't see any trouble partitioning your drive.  Its a pretty simple thing to do when you're installing windows.


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 9, 2005)

but do you have 64 bit cpu? if you do it will work if you install 64 bit windows


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 9, 2005)

You do have a 64-bit CPU don't you?  You do need that for windows 64-bit addition.


----------



## Stryider (Nov 10, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> You do have a 64-bit CPU don't you?  You do need that for windows 64-bit addition.




Yup Check my spec.


----------



## Silverstone (Nov 10, 2005)

Stryider said:
			
		

> Yup Check my spec.



Those cpus will help keep ur house toasty this winter too...


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 10, 2005)

My GOD!  That processor costs more than my computer and monitor combined !  I don't think you should have any problems with the 64-bit windows.  Just set up the dual boot.


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 10, 2005)

not really. my cpu runs very cool. i hope it runs good.


----------



## Stryider (Nov 11, 2005)

Kr4nG said:
			
		

> not really. my cpu runs very cool. i hope it runs good.




Hmmm, it runs at 56c (66c Under load) and that is O/C I was told that is good!! I'm using the Thermaltake 

(Jungle Series Jungle512 CL-P0037)http://www.thermaltake.com/coolers/jungle/rs/jungle512/cl-p0037jungle512.htm


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 12, 2005)

thats crazy take a look at this http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cpu6qd.jpg
i got the stock cooling


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 12, 2005)

I think the AMD 64s run a little cooler than their Intel counterparts.
My CPU gets up to about 68~C with a 650MHz OC with stock cooling an a side case fan blowing on the heatsink.  His processor is a little more beefy so I imagine it puts off a little more heat than mine, and he has better cooling. So I don't think his temps or too bad, they can always be cooler of course.


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 12, 2005)

or maybe im jsut good with cooling stuff down


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 12, 2005)

Oooh!  Maybe you are?  Just one cool operator huh ?


----------



## Stryider (Nov 13, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> I think the AMD 64s run a little cooler than their Intel counterparts.
> My CPU gets up to about 68~C with a 650MHz OC with stock cooling an a side case fan blowing on the heatsink.  His processor is a little more beefy so I imagine it puts off a little more heat than mine, and he has better cooling. So I don't think his temps or too bad, they can always be cooler of course.



See , i looked up and did my homework also have 10 years of hands on enp. I don't like AMD and never will, the only time I will ever get a AMD is if AMD buys Intel. But i don't ever think that will happen; The way the market looks it world be Intel that buys AMD out.. But only going on what i have worked with for over 10 years and head keep up on my reading. yes AMD is FAST as lighting.. but with that comes HEAT and, on all programs System requirements, ever time i buy a software, mostly games, is Intel then AMD! this is only a fact. and you can check it out, not saying that AMD is never Required before a Intel but 98% of the time it asks for a Intel and its been that way for years!! and It is to come to be the same way!!.. also AMD was once part of Intel! and they left because they sad they where faster chips... YES they are faster chips.. BUT most programmers use INTEL most software ask for a Intel chip.. The  way i look at it is, there has to be a "BIG" reason way.  Intel Cost Most; but Things seem to run better!! because the programing code is in the Intel format.. Yes AMD is like 98.99% the same, but again the 2% costs, and if you Build computers, system Networks and so on, you AT TIMES see the different..  MY Intel ED may have cost me $900 but i know it will last, and 99% of programs ask for a Intel CPU! thats the real reason i stick with Intel..


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 13, 2005)

I think the reason is that most computer manufacturers (dell, Gateway, etc.) use Intel processors.  As a result the average person may barely know AMD exists, let alone whether they make good processors or not.  So instead of putting on the back of the "box requries AMD compatible processor" it says "Intel," so as not to confuse the majority of people who buy a $300 Dell.


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 13, 2005)

i think thats exactly why most people choose intel. its becasue they dont know about amd. intel has been around longer than amd. so noobs just go with intel just becasue they see a commercial on it. i never saw a commercial on tv that says a computer has amd processor. if some has seen a commercial let me know. ...im not trying to start an argument here so dont get mad. its just my opinion and your opinion so dont get mad.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2005)

Kr4nG said:
			
		

> i think thats exactly why most people choose intel. its becasue they dont know about amd. intel has been around longer than amd. so noobs just go with intel just becasue they see a commercial on it. i never saw a commercial on tv that says a computer has amd processor. if some has seen a commercial let me know. ...im not trying to start an argument here so dont get mad. its just my opinion and your opinion so dont get mad.



^ WOW u know i thought after a second your right i have NEVER seen a commercial on AMD in my life.....awww


----------



## Israar (Nov 13, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> ^ WOW u know i thought after a second your right i have NEVER seen a commercial on AMD in my life.....awww



Same, though I've always been an AMD fan, and always will be.

Used Intel and AMD alike, though it's just a personal choice really. I just have a slight hatred towards Intel which is unquestionable as I really don't know why haha!

Maybe because I'm sick of hearing about them on T.V. and seeing them in the paper everyday (In the computer descriptions!)...

AMD FTW!

--Lee


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 13, 2005)

I think I may have seen an add that said it had a sempron in it, but I may just be imagining things.  I know I haven't seen anything that talked about a Athlon 64 or XP.


----------



## Kr4nG (Nov 14, 2005)

see, there you go. where do you see an amd commercial. never. where do you see an intel commercial. everywhere.


----------

